# Nest With A View::::::::::::::::::::::::



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

BALD EAGLES in SAN DIEGO COUNTY. A pair of BALD EAGLES have built a nest just south of LAKE HENSHAW near PALOMAR MOUNTAIN .The pair have at least one young this year.  GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wonderful, is their a web cam address so we can watch?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi TERRSA, No web com address just a photo in a local news paper.I have thought about driving out there to have a look ,and maybe take some pictures. But it could be back in aways from the main road and hiking in the back woods is some thing I can't do any longer. I sure would like to,as I have never seen a live BALD EAGLE, which is true for most of us. GEORGE


----------



## Lorraine (May 16, 2004)

For you George....

A couple of eaglets in this nest....parents come in and out ocasionally......

Warning it can be a little distressing sometimes when the parents bring food !!

http://www.infotecbusinesssystems.com/wildlife/default.asp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I live within the territory of a bald eagle pair and there is a dead tree just down the road which is a favorite perch. It is incredible to see one of them soaring over the lake - they are huge!!! I think it would be worth the trip if you could get a chance to see one, George.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TERRI, The picture in the news paper shows the nest in a big old dead tree and the nest is huge.Talk about dead trees, the removal of those dead trees is sad as there many birds that need dead trees to build their nests. GEORGE


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank You Lorraine,

I loved watching them. The nest is huge! 

Linda


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

WOW! thank you so much for this link it is awesome!!


----------

